# help, brick walkway to traverse french drain



## pls8xx (May 2, 2009)

Forget the spikes to hold the edging in place over the trench. Drill the edging and run 5/8 allthread between the two sides. Use nuts and washers on both inside and outside of the edging. Use care when compacting the base where the allthread passes through it.

I would use filter fabric below the base to stop fines from migrating into the drain below.


----------



## D270 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks....could you explain what 5/8" all thread is....sorry not familiar.
And would this go down into the concrete...or where..

Thanks


----------



## pls8xx (May 2, 2009)

All-thread ... Steel rod with bolt threads the entire length. Find it in 10ft lengths at your local hardware or big box store, cut to length needed.

I don't see where any concrete would be needed. See graphic below ...


----------



## D270 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, I have seen that...now I know what it is used for!

So you think landscape fabric, with the gravel base on top would compact ok, and last over the gravel trench?

Thanks again, great picture


----------

